# Vintage 1924 Pano of LSU's First Game in Tiger Stadium



## Theantiquetiger

I'm not exactly sure where to post this but I figured a lot of people would be interested. As per my name, my main hobby is collection items on LSU (Louisiana State University).  I recently purchased this original circuit camera, panoramic shot of LSU's first game ever in Tiger Stadium, Thanksgiving Day, 1924 (we lost 13-0 to Tulane). This copy here is a fake, spliced together by a friend from five shots I took of it.  Amazing thing, I've tracked down the owner of the copyrighted image, who has allowed memto reproduce it. Sorry for the size, the thing measures 6"x44"


----------



## 480sparky

Now, go figure out where the camera was, and take the same shot in full color with a modern camera.


----------



## Theantiquetiger

480sparky said:


> Now, go figure out where the camera was, and take the same shot in full color with a modern camera.


I know exactly where the camera was located because the stands are still there, but the other side of the field has been built up to where if I stood in the same place, all I would see is stands.  In this photo, Tiger Stadium held 18,000 people (plus 3000 in temp bleachers on either end). The stadium now holds 94,000 people.


----------



## 480sparky

Theantiquetiger said:


> I know exactly where the camera was located because the stands are still there, but the other side of the field has been built up to where if I stood in the same place, all I would see is stands.  In this photo, Tiger Stadium held 18,000 people (plus 3000 in temp bleachers on either end). The stadium now holds 94,000 people.



You mean you'd see the back of the stands on the camera side of the field?

Well, sometimes you just gotta take a little artistic license.

But taking a modern shot and marrying it with the original is kinda fun!


----------



## Theantiquetiger

480sparky said:


> Theantiquetiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you'd see the back of the stands on the camera side of the field?Well, sometimes you just gotta take a little artistic license.But taking a modern shot and marrying it with the original is kinda fun!
> 
> 
> 
> No, what I mean is the stands on the other side of the field have been built up so high, if I stood in the same spot as this camera, you wouldn't be able to see out of the stadium.  I could easily take this shot, I live just a few miles (Les Miles) from Tiger Stadium!!!
Click to expand...


----------

